# Space Remaining Feature



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I think this should be the number one feature that Tivo should add. It drives me to no end trying to figure out if I have enough space to return HD shows. I end up deleting shows I really wanted to keep when I didn't have to.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Why would you delete anything? The TiVo will automatically delete the oldest program on your Now Playing list to make room, and it will only do so if the space is needed for another scheduled recording.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Tivo won't delete shows if I have it set so it keeps them until I delete them, which is what I have done.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Another feature I just thought of would be the ability to delete parts of shows in a recording. Sometimes there are shows where I only want to keep say a 10 minute section of it or say, the last 30 minutes of a show. This would be a great function to be able to do this and free up recording space in the process.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Resist said:


> Another feature I just thought of would be the ability to delete parts of shows in a recording. Sometimes there are shows where I only want to keep say a 10 minute section of it or say, the last 30 minutes of a show. This would be a great function to be able to do this and free up recording space in the process.


This would be nice.
Right now you can fake it with a bit of effort if you've got a pair of TiVos with MRV.

To save the last 30 minutes, pause the show on TiVo 1 at 30 minutes from the end, then watch it on TiVo 2 and select 'Transfer from the paused location'. Presto, a recording on TiVo 2 of the last 30 minutes.

For a 10 minute segement, set the segment begining as above, watch the transfer and then cancel the transfer on TiVo 2 once 10 minutes have been copied.

Like I said, you can fake it, but it's hardly ideal. I'd love to be able to trim shows in place without moving them back and forth.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

It seems that shared To Do List info would be more useful with multiple Tivos. Also a way to select a show and send it to another network connected tivo without having to go to the other machine. I could care less about a space indicator.


----------



## raianoat (Jan 27, 2004)

have you seen this thread? I think this will show you much space you have available.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=232322

also checkout this app:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293241


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

This feature has been suggested over and over and over and over again. If you visit the suggestions page at TiVo's site, you'll find it in their checklist of commonly suggested features, as the third item under the Miscellaneous Features heading.

They've known for years that some users have a desire for this--evidently they don't perceive quite enough interest in it to move it to the top of their list of things to add. (I personally don't see much value in it, and would never look at a freespace meter if it was there, but we all have different ways of viewing and dealing with the world ).


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Resist said:


> Tivo won't delete shows if I have it set so it keeps them until I delete them, which is what I have done.


If you don't trust the Tivo to manage the disk space and use KUID a lot, then you have taken over that responsibility and must also take responsibility to stay ahead of the curve on deletions. That is work you don't really need to do, since you most likely won't do it as well as the DVR can. I don't use KUID and still have a show that is over six months old still waiting to be viewed on my DVR. That is simply because I delete what I have watched as I go and let the DVR handle the rest.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

If I let Tivo mangage this then I could easily lose shows that Tivo deleted for space, due to my many season passes with HD content.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I believe the problem is that Tivo automatically uses up _all_ (or nearly) of its hard drive space. If it has free space, then it starts adding suggestions (unless you disable the feature) until it uses up the space, deleting old suggestions to make room for new ones. The FreeSpace meter will always show 0.

Does your Tivo have suggestions recorded? If so, there's no danger of your season passes being deleted. It'll delete suggestions first. It'll delete season passes only if it reached the maximum number you told it to record. And even then, it would only be because it wanted to record another show from that season pass.... it'd have to either delete an old one, or not record a new one. You'd still be out one show unless you were really on the ball.

I'd recommend just setting the shows to delete automatically, and delete them when you're done viewing them. It sounds scary to trust the device to manage your shows, but the vast majority of people find it works perfectly well, their shows are there when they want them, and stuff doesn't get deleted. Like CuriousMark said, I have shows that are months old and they're still there.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Resist said:


> If I let Tivo mangage this then I could easily lose shows that Tivo deleted for space, due to my many season passes with HD content.


If that is the case, it sounds like what you really need is more space. With a bigger hard drive or a DVR expander drive, you wouldn't be so close to the edge that you are stuck micro-managing it. A Free space indicator (FSI) would make that micromanaging easier than it is now, but won't solve the real problem of the need to watch it that closely in the first place. While you have no control over TiVo providing an FSI, you can upgrade your space yourself at whatever time you see fit.


----------

